# What is this?



## flettaloff (Apr 3, 2014)

Anyone have any idea of what this is and how much money it can be worth?
I found it in the basement to my father in law.. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 3, 2014)

It's an old enlarger, with a mechanical timer and focus aid.

Unfortunately, probably not worth much.


----------

